# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Γιατι δεν μπορω να ποσταρω?

## Bill_k

Προσπαθησα πολλες φορες να ποσταρω στα οφ τοπικ και σε αλλες κατηγορειες και μου λεει ταχα πως θα ελεγξει ο μοντερατορ το μηνυμα και μετα θα μπει. Φυσικα κατι τετοιο δεν γινεται διοτι απο οτι καταλαβα οι μοντερατορ δεν ασχολουνται.Πρεπει να παρω καποια προσβαση αν θελω να γραψω κατι ασχετο στο οφ τοπικ η ο μοντερατορ κρινει αν αξιζει το τοπικ? Δηλαδη αν δεν του αρεσει δεν μου το ποσταρει?

Επισης εχω στειλει πολλακις μηνυματα σε μοντερατορς και δεν απαντησε κανενας. .δεν εχουν χρονο? Για να μου στελνουν παρατηρηση 3 σελιδες κειμενο ειχαν χρονο. .
Αυτες ειναι οι παρατηρησεις μου

----------


## giannis64

ακου βασιλη να δεις πως εχει  *Νεο θεμα με φωτογραφιες δεν ποσταρεται???


*Από την άλλη τώρα. Κανένας Μοντ δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να βγει και να αναφέρει αν ένα θέμα γίνετε δεκτό, η όχι. Κανένας Μοντ δεν είναι υπάλληλος κανενός.

Λες πως έστειλες πμ?  Σε ποιον Μοντ?  γιατί εγώ ας πούμε δεν πήρα τίποτα, σε αντίθεση με ένα άλλο πμ που μου έστειλες και αφορούσε άλλο θέμα, και πήρες απάντηση αμέσως.

Από την άλλη τώρα. Σε ένα θέμα που δεν θα πάρει έγκριση, τι να πει ο Μοντ? Και που? Και μην μου πεις να στείλει πμ. Αυτό δεν γίνετε και δεν υποχρεούται κιόλας.

Από την άλλη Βασίλη πριν ανοίξεις ένα νέο θέμα, να κάνεις αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ για να δεις αν υπάρχει ένα ίδιο, η κάποιο παραπλήσιο.

Αυτά. Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## Bill_k

> ακου βασιλη να δεις πως εχει  *Νεο θεμα με φωτογραφιες δεν ποσταρεται???
> 
> 
> *Από την άλλη τώρα. Κανένας Μοντ δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να βγει και να αναφέρει αν ένα θέμα γίνετε δεκτό, η όχι. Κανένας Μοντ δεν είναι υπάλληλος κανενός.
> 
> Λες πως έστειλες πμ?  Σε ποιον Μοντ?  γιατί εγώ ας πούμε δεν πήρα τίποτα, σε αντίθεση με ένα άλλο πμ που μου έστειλες και αφορούσε άλλο θέμα, και πήρες απάντηση αμέσως.
> 
> Από την άλλη τώρα. Σε ένα θέμα που δεν θα πάρει έγκριση, τι να πει ο Μοντ? Και που? Και μην μου πεις να στείλει πμ. Αυτό δεν γίνετε και δεν υποχρεούται κιόλας.
> 
> ...


Εγω ξερεις τι βλεπω? Οτι οι μοντ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ και αν δεν εχουν χρονο ας κανουνε και αλλα παλικαρια μοντ και ας μην εχουν 19.000 ποστ! Δεν εχω προσωπικα μαζι σου για αυτο και παρατεθηκε δημοσια το παραπονο...Απλα με πειραζει που σε ενοτητες οπως διατροφη, φωτογραφιες μελων κ. Τ. Λ. Π ποσταρεις κατευθειαν και στα οφ που δεν ειναι τιποτα υπαρχει ΣΤΟΠ! 
Τεσπα εγω οτι καταλαβα καταλαβα.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Εγω βλεπω οτι δεν εχεις διαβασει τους κανονες του φορουμ πριν ερθεις
Οπως αυτο που εκανες μολις τωρα.
Το quote στο απο πανω ποστ ειναι πλεονασμος

----------


## giannis64

θα το λάβουμε υπόψη μας. ίσως κάνουμε μια προκήρυξη.

 έγκριση χρειάζεσαι στα

Γενικές Συζητήσεις Εκτός Θέματος Φωτογραφίες & Video Μελών.

----------


## Bill_k

> θα το λάβουμε υπόψη μας. ίσως κάνουμε μια προκήρυξη.
> 
>  έγκριση χρειάζεσαι στα
> 
> Γενικές Συζητήσεις Εκτός Θέματος Φωτογραφίες & Video Μελών.


Οκ γιαννης. ..να σαι καλα για την αμεσωτητα

----------


## beefmeup



----------


## Bill_k

> 


Ναι ban!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Προσπαθησα πολλες φορες να ποσταρω στα οφ τοπικ και σε αλλες κατηγορειες και μου λεει ταχα πως θα ελεγξει ο μοντερατορ το μηνυμα και μετα θα μπει. Φυσικα κατι τετοιο δεν γινεται διοτι απο οτι καταλαβα οι μοντερατορ δεν ασχολουνται.Πρεπει να παρω καποια προσβαση αν θελω να γραψω κατι ασχετο στο οφ τοπικ η ο μοντερατορ κρινει αν αξιζει το τοπικ? Δηλαδη αν δεν του αρεσει δεν μου το ποσταρει?
> 
> Επισης εχω στειλει πολλακις μηνυματα σε μοντερατορς και δεν απαντησε κανενας. .δεν εχουν χρονο? Για να μου στελνουν παρατηρηση 3 σελιδες κειμενο ειχαν χρονο. .
> Αυτες ειναι οι παρατηρησεις μου



Σχετικά, θα σου πω πως πρωτού κάνεις παράπονα για τους διαχειριστές έπρεπε να σιγουρευτείς πως εσύ σαν μέλος είσαι 100% σωστός.

Το τόπικ που περιμένει έγκριση στις Γενικές, έχει τίτλο "Σωμα Vin Diesel στο "The Chronicles of Riddick"" και ναι δε θα πάρει ποτέ έγκριση γιατί υπάρχει άλλο σχετικό που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις την ερώτηση σου: Διάσημοι/ Κομμάτια. 
Μου θύμισες μια περίοδο που σκάσαν μύτη μερικοί και άνοιγαν τόπικ ψάχνοντας συμβουλές για να κάνουν το σώμα του Ρουβά ή του Βλάχου  :01. Mr. Green: 

Πάμε παρακάτω, ανοίγεις σήμερα τόπικ αξιολόγησης για μια πρωτεΐνη, γράφοντας λάθος τον τίτλο και δε βάζεις και φωτογραφίες ετικέτας ενώ υπάρχει στάνταρ τρόπος.
Τι πρέπει να κάνει ο moderator? Προφανώς να στο κλειδώσει και να το ξανα ανοίξεις με τον προβλεπόμενο τρόπο.
Εδώ αναφέρομαι: Πρωτεινη bodylab24 ( whey)


Όπως βλέπεις, είμαστε "εδώ" για τα σημαντικά θέματα που αφορούν το φόρουμ.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Bill_k

> Σχετικά, θα σου πω πως πρωτού κάνεις παράπονα για τους διαχειριστές έπρεπε να σιγουρευτείς πως εσύ σαν μέλος είσαι 100% σωστός.
> 
> Το τόπικ που περιμένει έγκριση στις Γενικές, έχει τίτλο "Σωμα Vin Diesel στο "The Chronicles of Riddick"" και ναι δε θα πάρει ποτέ έγκριση γιατί υπάρχει άλλο σχετικό που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις την ερώτηση σου: Διάσημοι/ Κομμάτια. 
> Μου θύμισες μια περίοδο που σκάσαν μύτη μερικοί και άνοιγαν τόπικ ψάχνοντας συμβουλές για να κάνουν το σώμα του Ρουβά ή του Βλάχου 
> 
> Πάμε παρακάτω, ανοίγεις σήμερα τόπικ αξιολόγησης για μια πρωτεΐνη, γράφοντας λάθος τον τίτλο και δε βάζεις και φωτογραφίες ετικέτας ενώ υπάρχει στάνταρ τρόπος.
> Τι πρέπει να κάνει ο moderator? Προφανώς να στο κλειδώσει και να το ξανα ανοίξεις με τον προβλεπόμενο τρόπο.
> Εδώ αναφέρομαι: Πρωτεινη bodylab24 ( whey)
> 
> ...


Yes yes it see. Εχεις δικαιο.λαθος μου

----------


## Bill_k

Παρακαλουνται οι αγαπητοι mods να με κανουν ban το συντομοτερο. Δεν επιθυμω την παραμονη μου αλλο στη σελιδα. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## amateur666



----------


## giannis64

Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω  κάτι, και ειδικά για τα νέα μέλη του φόρουμ.
  Θέματα που ανοίγονται στα τοπικ   Γενικές Συζητήσεις, Εκτός Θέματος, Φωτογραφίες & Video Μελών      και περιμένουν έγκριση από την ομάδα διαχειριστών, δεν θα ανοίγονται  αν ίδιο θέμα προϋπάρχει κάπου στο φόρουμ, η αν είναι τοποθετημένο σε λάθος ενότητα.

  Ένας άλλος λόγος που δεν μπορεί να πάρει έγκριση ένα θέμα, είναι η ερώτηση του starter να τελειώνει με μια και μόνο απάντηση, οπότε το ερώτημα θα έπρεπε να τεθεί στις γενικές ερωτήσεις.

  Στο θέμα με τις φωτογραφίες των μελών, έγκριση δίνετε μόνο αν οι Φώτο θεωρηθούν κατάλληλες από την διαχείριση.

  Σε περιπτώσεις που οι Φώτο εμφανίζουν πρόσωπο, η το μέλος είναι ανήλικο, τότε το θέμα ανοίγετε μετά από επικοινωνία της διαχείρισης με το μέλος.

  Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση.

----------


## GodSlayer

παιδια κριμα ειναι να μαλλωνουμε, εδω βρισκομαστε ολοι με σκοπο την αλληλοβοηθεια και τον διαμοιρασμο γνωσεων!

----------


## tasos2

Λοιπον εγω κανει προσπαθεια να ακοιξω επανειλημενως καποιο θεματα που ταιριαζουν στις γενικες συζητησεις, καθε φορα μου βγαζει το μυνημα οτι θα γινει πρωτα ελεγχος απο καποιον admin/moderator και στο τελος δεν μπαινει ποτε. Τελευταια φορα εγινε σημερα και δεν ειναι ολα αυτα που ανοιξα της πλακας ωστε να σηκωνουν απορριψη.  Και ουτε θελω να τα βαλω στο θεμα των οφ τοπικ γιατι εκει θα πανε ακλαφτα και δε θα τα δει σχεδον κανεις μιας και θα μπουν απο κατω και αλλα ασχετα ποστ. Τι γινεται σε αυτην την περιπτωση? Την προηγουμενη φορα αναγκαστηκα και το ανοιξα σε ασχετη κατηγορια και το εσβησαν αλλα στις γενικες δε φανηκε ποτε που το ειχα βαλει αρχικα. Δηλαδη ουσιαστικα λεμε οτι δεν θα ξαναανοιχτει γενικο θεμα συζητητησης?

----------


## giannis64

διαφορετικες αποψεις των αλλων για το σωμα μας
Αυτό ήταν το σοβαρό θέμα που φοβήθηκες μην πάει στον πάτο?

Όχι γιατί αν μιλάς για αυτό, για εκεί το βλέπω. Θέματα σαν και αυτό θα μπαίνουν στο εξής στης γενικές ερωτήσεις, στα γενικά θέματα. Δεν μπορεί να σταθεί τέτοιο θέμα από μόνο του.

----------


## tasos2

> διαφορετικες αποψεις των αλλων για το σωμα μας
> Αυτό ήταν το σοβαρό θέμα που φοβήθηκες μην πάει στον πάτο?
> 
> Όχι γιατί αν μιλάς για αυτό, για εκεί το βλέπω. Θέματα σαν και αυτό θα μπαίνουν στο εξής στης γενικές ερωτήσεις, στα γενικά θέματα. Δεν μπορεί να σταθεί τέτοιο θέμα από μόνο του.



Οκ, αλλα μιλουσα γενικοτερα. Πχ για την επιδραση του γελιου στην αυξητικη ορμονη που ειχα βαλει εγω το θεωρουσα σημαντικο, θα μπορουσαν να μπουν ερευνες και λοιπα αλλα δεν εμφανιστηκε ποτε

----------


## giannis64

μηπως εκανες κατι λαθος σε αυτο το θεμα που λες? γιατι ουτε σε μας εμφανηστικε. αν θες ξανανοιξε το για να το δωσω εγκριση.

----------

